# .204 ruger reloading question



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just purchased some 32 grain vmax hornady bullets, BL-C 2 powder, and some CCI Primers. I plan on having them loaded by a friend with 30.7 grains based on data found on this page http://www.204ruger.com/204_data_hodgdon.php but the question that I have is that the primers listed on this load data are for Federal 205M's. Will that make a dramatic difference? My gun shoots the Hornady factory loads which travel 4225 fps almost through the same hole. I am assuming that it likes the faster loads. Any experienced loaders want to make a 2 cent deposit?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

First, why are you starting at the max load? That is not the way to do it. You need to start lower and work up to that. Primers can make a difference, which is another reason to reduce the max load to start. Each gun is different and that load might be to hot for yours. The max load is not necessarily the most accurate either. Also, using BLC-2 is going to shoot different in the cold versus hot weather. I worked up some loads with BLC-2 in my 223 a couple years ago in the fall and they shot real tight groups. Come summer my groups opened up to about 2" and was showing pressure signs. BLC-2 is very temperature sensitive.
No matter what powder you use you need to reduce from the max and work up, NEVER START AT MAX LOAD. You may want to read a reloading manual if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

This is what I get with my 204. You might want to try my load and see what you get. Don't forget to start low and work up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> NEVER START AT MAX LOAD.


I agree with this statement here.
A reloading manual would be very helpful for you in this case, especially if you dont handload much. Those CCI primers aren't bad.... but I think you'd be much happier with the 205Ms.

My personal suggestion is this (this is just how I do it, not to say it is right)
1- start with a slower load (not to say to start with the slowest, but not the max)
2- increase the powder charge incrementally every 10-15 rounds, and make sure you can distinguish which ones have which powder charge. I usually increase/decrease my loads for my .204 by about .25gr, but you could probably do 1/2 gr and be ok.
3- take a note book with you and shoot your groups out and tape your targets to your note book to compare groups with the load data written next to it.
4- once you have come up with your best group with your various loads, try tweaking it just a hair (add a 10th of a gr, take away a 10th of a gr) and see if this improves things at all.
5- this should help you make a great load for that specific powder, primer, bullet recipe.

On a side note:
there are several of us that love the .204 and would love to give some advice to help you out. Please provide us with a little more info if you can. What rifle are you shooting (Savage, Ruger, Remington....) and what model? What twist rate is your barrel? And any other info that you can provide regarding your rifle, and if any of us have the same rifle maybe we can point you in the right direction. Also, it seems that most .204s like the 39 gr and 40 gr bullets better than the 32 gr bullets (in my observation at least)

Please note that just because the load is depicted as the most accurate load in a manual, does not mean that it will be the most accurate load for you. Coming up with a load for YOU takes time and patience

Hope my rambling made sense


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I appreciate the feedback. I for one will not be reloading these rounds. An experienced relaoder will be doing the actual work for me. It rings clear now that starting at a max load is not the best idea even if it is a recomended load. I have concluded to have him start me out at 29.6 grains and see if I can get a good group from that. 

My purpose to having him reload my rounds is to obtain bulk ammo for half price. Now it seems that finding an accurate load may cost me a little more unless I am lucky and 29.6 grains happens to be my lucky number. 

My rifle is a Harrington Richardson Handi rifle with a walnut stock. It has a 22" bull barrel. It is topped with a sightron SI 3-9x40 mill dot scope. It is by far the most accurate rifle that I own. I purchased this gun on an extreme budget to kill some coyotes and so far it has only killed prarie dogs, rock chucks, squirrels, and chipmunks. I must say that it is amazing to watch them fly through the scope with wide open sky in the background.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a buddy that has that gun and tried the v-max bullets, he could get them to stabilize enough to get any kind of consistancy. He the tried the Nosler ballistic tip in 40 gr with the win 748, I can say that he found a load that works best for his gun. One yotes even out to 250 300 yard was dropping them one shot. Not sure what his fps is but I think its around 3800. 
As for me I have a Savage 12fvs and I also use the Nosler 40 gr. I have had an issue with the CCI primers in the 204 cases, I even Email the company about my concerns viewtopic.php?f=57&t=20882
This is a link to a post that I wrote about my problem. 
Anyway they wrote me back and advised they have had quite a few problems with the 204 saying the primers have to be seated further in then flush, like .003 to .005 inches below flush. Anyway good luck with everything.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> My purpose to having him reload my rounds is to obtain bulk ammo for half price. Now it seems that finding an accurate load may cost me a little more unless I am lucky and 29.6 grains happens to be my lucky number.


Keep in mind that the .204 is a wonderfully accurate round and it will take you some time to find the load(s) that your gun likes. But you will still shoot great with most any load. Your groups will still probably be at their worst around the size of a siver dollar. And at some point, your groups will be the size of a nickle after you experiment a little. Either way, you are going to save money with these loads. Its just trial and error. Dont look at it as costing more because it is still costing you less to shoot them as hand loads. Enjoy shooting them and record the groups you shoot, and then tweak them from there


----------

